# Acisanthera sp. submerged flower buds



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

when trimming this evening, I found this guy :
odd, because I've never seen Acisanthera (aka Sao Francisco Irecienu) flower submerged.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What beautiful color. I've never heard of that plant, much less about it's blooming. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks! its one of my favorites.
I had a couple failed attempts when I first tried to keep it.
but now I think I've got it figured out enough to do repeatable growout.

top down it can look nice also:


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Apparently this thread (pictures removed) deals with the same plant, belonging to family Melastomataceae:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...d-aquariums/15994-sao-francisco-irecienu.html 
Its conspicuous leaf venation is characteristic of the family, e.g. similar to Medinilla


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ashappard rocks!! He has some GREAT plants!... and the knowledge to back it up!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow what a pretty plant!

How fast does it grow?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

moderate growth rate, not slow but it wont take over your tank either.
once it reaches a certain height mine starts to branch profusely which is good for propagation.


----------

